

Looking for old YC post... - symbiotic

Fairly recently there was a post on how all the different YC startups do their design. I mean to save it but forgot and now I cant find it. Can anyone post the link? Thanks.
======
xirium
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=134703> ?

------
iamwil
you can use <http://www.searchyc.com/>

It helps when you're looking for stuff.

------
jasonlbaptiste
hey, is this it?

<http://www.paulgraham.com/newthings.html>

------
symbiotic
yeah xirium that was it, thanks!

